# Thank you Veterans.



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 11, 2011)

On this November 11th, we would like to take a moment and say thank you to all who have and do serve. 

Thank you for the sacrifices you make, the bravery you have shown, and  all that you have done to protect the freedoms we enjoy and the land in  which we live.


----------



## MJS (Nov 11, 2011)

Yes, thank you!  I think that many times, people forget about what others are doing for them and this country.


----------



## ballen0351 (Nov 11, 2011)

Agreed Thanks to all past present and future Vets.  Serve in Honor, live with pride, and pray for peace.

I challange all who read this to make a small donation to:
http://www.woundedwarriorproject.org/

I just signed up for the advanced guard but every little bit counts.  Skip that cup of coffee tomorrow and donate the $4 bucks to help the cause.


----------



## MAist25 (Nov 11, 2011)

In my opinion one of the most important holidays of the year. Thank you soooo much to all who answered the call, both past and present. You are the reason this country is so great.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Nov 13, 2011)

ballen0351 said:


> Agreed Thanks to all past present and future Vets.  Serve in Honor, live with pride, and pray for peace.
> 
> I challange all who read this to make a small donation to:
> http://www.woundedwarriorproject.org/
> ...



I second this!  I have seen what they accomplish.  Very worthy of support.


----------



## WC_lun (Nov 13, 2011)

...


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 23, 2011)

They also serve who stand and wait,  thank you to the wives, girlfriends, husbands, boyfriends and families of all those who serve because without their support it would be so much harder for the Forces to operate.


----------



## Carol (Nov 23, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> They also serve who stand and wait,  thank you to the wives, girlfriends, husbands, boyfriends and families of all those who serve because without their support it would be so much harder for the Forces to operate.



And horses! 




nc8 118 by Sikaranista, on Flickr


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 23, 2011)

Carol, you will enjoy this book.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Monty-Tyler-Take-Top-Road/dp/0956363504


Monty and Tyler were the pets of Corporal Sarah Louise Bryant who was killed on active service in Afghan in June 2008.


----------



## Carol (Nov 23, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> Carol, you will enjoy this book.
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Monty-Tyler-Take-Top-Road/dp/0956363504
> 
> 
> Monty and Tyler were the pets of Corporal Sarah Louise Bryant who was killed on active service in Afghan in June 2008.



Oooh I bet I would.  I bet the Sergeant (she got promoted!!) would too


----------

